# Zillas



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Alright I need to know, are they as good as every one say's? I am thinking of going to 30's in the spring time and all I have heard is that they dig to much wear done to fast and shake at high speed. On the plus they are very light. Oh ya and goes any one have pic's of 30's on MSA Nukes?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are SEVERAL threads about them floating around...

like this one http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3400


----------

